# Dell Optiplex 745 mini tower psu upgrade suggestions



## Gunnersfan13 (May 6, 2010)

As the title says, is there a psu that is compatible w. the minitower that is not crap? I guess I could just buy one and leave it sitting on the top of my tower w. the wires running inside, but that would be a bit *******. Either way, I need a better psu and would love to have it fit in the case.

Thanks for any help.
Gunnersfan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

better option is to change the case


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Without a doubt, a better case for better cooling and a quality psu.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same advice as above.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually if it's the mini tower> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/op745/en/UG_en/mtindex.htm and not the SFF> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/op745/en/UG_en/sfindex.htm tower it'll take a standard ATX supply, what video card are you running?


----------



## Gunnersfan13 (May 6, 2010)

Sadly, it is the SFF. I have another case, and I tried to make the switch last night, but the motherboard and all of its connections are not laid out in a way that match the openings on the case. If I wanted to, I could still use the case, but in order to plug/unplug anything, the side panel would have to be removed and the wires fed through the openings in the case. As w. the psu outside the machine, it's possible, but not very practical. W. it being the SFF am I pretty much s.o.l.? Is there a larger compatible case, or a smaller PSU that fits this case?

Either way, thanks for the help
Gunnersfan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The SFF case will be a proprietary Dell PSU, if you need a replacement they are available but not in a much larger wattage.

Dell uses proprietary motherboards and cases the front panel connectors(Power button, lights, USB, Audio) will be an issue along with the rear I/O plate. Dell's stuff is pretty much you've got what you got, you could scan Ebay for Opti 745 minitower case and see if that will do what you want.


----------



## Gunnersfan13 (May 6, 2010)

Alright, well, thanks much for the help. I'll see what I can find. Oh, and to answer the question about the GPU, its Geforce 8400 gs. It is currently running on a 350w Antec PSU(which is currently sitting outside my case). I know I need more power, but it is a work in progress. Are Dell PSU's any good? I know from the other threads that ya'll are super stoked about the corsair's, so if they are a 10 on the 1-10 scale, where does a dell psu fall?

Gunnersfan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell uses the low bidder but the opti's being a business class the PSU's are ok for the machine as spec'ed but not for additions. If the Seasonic Gold+ is a 10 the Corsair is a 9 and the Dell units a 4. We're high on the Corsair units because they are either made by Seasonic(VX) or Channellwell(TX,HX) and for the price hard to beat. There is however a new model out the CS that other then have a Blue light does not look to be all that impressive, that was another good point of Corsair previously all the models were good unlike Coolermaster/Thermaltake/Antec which have good models then put out cheaper models with a single digit or two change in the model number that is vastly inferior. So your end up buying a $40 supply for $65 thinking you got a deal on a $90 unit. You would be surprised at the number of buyers that don't have the original receipt to send a copy of with the RMA to get a replacement under the warranty terms, Antec especially became a nightmare to get a RMA from and after you completed all the paper and got a RMA number I've waited as long as 2 months to see the refurb replacement unit that was DOA out of the box. That was enough for me.


----------



## Gunnersfan13 (May 6, 2010)

Wrench, you have been most helpful. Thanks also to the others that have taken the time to respond. Your advice and input has been much appreciated.ray:

Gunnersfan


----------

